# marketing/growing buisness



## Jeepkid (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't know if doing door hangers are even worth the effort. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watrousbrothers (Jun 27, 2014)

Really ? What do you suggest instead ? Im told Craig's list is no good...


----------



## Jeepkid (Feb 19, 2014)

Hit the pavement. Depends on which route you wanna go to. Commercial? Get up early go around find businesses that the yard needs fixed up talk to the manager sell yourself and services. If you want residential stuff maybe start off in a higher end area or older community area and knock on doors. Maybe door hangers in those spots but not randomly. Biz cards over door hangers. But unless you talk to the customer your papers will get tossed. Did you ever do the property management thing I suggested earlier

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watrousbrothers (Jun 27, 2014)

Not yet. I did locate a few. But im waiting on my llc paperwork and to get insured.


----------



## Jeepkid (Feb 19, 2014)

Good plan you only get one shot with a customer

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watrousbrothers (Jun 27, 2014)

Do you get contracts with these property maintaines companies or you just do in and bid on work ?


----------



## Jeepkid (Feb 19, 2014)

No I never have. I do everything via email and if the job is gonna be super expensive it's usually bid on and I always get a written go ahead. Only had one company burn me for two small invoices totalling less then 500 bucks. But you can tell a quality business from the moment you walk into the office.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watrousbrothers (Jun 27, 2014)

Soooo physically go to the company and then I can start to bid on jobs via e mail ? Lol idk ill figure it out once I get the ins. I appreciate the advice. . So much to learn.


----------



## Jeepkid (Feb 19, 2014)

Well you need to meet the person aka a maintenance coordinator or property manager who then will dispatch stuff via email

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watrousbrothers (Jun 27, 2014)

Ahhh awsome ! I will get on this ASAP


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Create a sales pitch. Keep it short, you have about 30 seconds. 

I go in, and wait for the property manager, get past her secretary and get to the the boss. Here's mine:

Hello, My name is beavis from beavis and butthead lawncare. I was wondering if you subcontract out your lawncare/landscaping. (wait for a yes or no)

No = O.k. Thanks for time

Yes = I would like the chance to give you a price on our services, would that be something that interests you?

no = politely bow out
yes = O.k. cool! Should I talk to your maintenance supervisor or do I need to schedule a walk around time?

Schedule = get the contact info
Immediately = Do the walk around w/ the guy

During your walk around ask pertinent questions to get a feel of the scope of work, quality expectations, complaints about their current subcontractor, etc...

I do my best to get them to complain. This way I can find out what little extra I can toss in to be better than the last guy and still competitive.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Driftweed said:


> Create a sales pitch. Keep it short, you have about 30 seconds.
> 
> I go in, and wait for the property manager, get past her secretary and get to the the boss. Here's mine:
> 
> ...


Good advice.


----------



## Jeepkid (Feb 19, 2014)

How is your business growing? What did you do and how did it work? curious to see your outcome


----------



## RobertHughes (Oct 10, 2014)

I'd also consider getting a website, adding some quality content to it, then ensuring that all your ads and of course your business cards come complete with your web address. 

The website might be a bit too much to chew on for now, but the very least you should have is a contact email address. 

Hope it goes well!


----------



## joebisson (Feb 25, 2015)

SEO and a professional website. Getting on page 1 is the equivalent of having a big building on maine street USA. Ask around, get referrals. One of my businesses got SEO a while ago and has been steadily increasing since page 1.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Fact: property manager do not search Google or craigslist, nor do they check the paper or phone book. Instead, they ask around.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Stay away from truck magnets, they ruin paint and blow off goin 70. I'm looking into a wrap, but it's somewhere around 2k. I will definitely have a back window sticker and doors done once I decide on a layout.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Have you checked on real estate agencies. They have to maintain properties that are in foreclosure. My dad lives in a city where if your grass is over 12" tall they fine you $500. If you don't pay it, it goes on your property taxes.


----------



## EcoMindedSD (Aug 2, 2016)

I'd suggest moving your business online. Our company uses a inbound-marketing agency that helps us get leads online via ads, social media, and content. Do you have a Houzz profile? That helps a lot as well.


----------

